# SOS RUGGINE!!!!



## Old Giusy (13 Dicembre 2007)

Come si può togliere la ruggine da una maglietta?
Sto incavolata nera....


----------



## Sterminator (13 Dicembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Come si può togliere la ruggine da una maglietta?
> Sto incavolata nera....


uagned' non s' pot'...l'ada sctta'.....



















Ps:  per il resto.... scusate ma cio' er traduttore della pag.777 gia' in ferie...


----------



## Old Giusy (13 Dicembre 2007)

sterminatorr ha detto:


> uagned' non s' pot'...l'ada sctta'.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Non mi dire così che mi incaz.... sul serio!!!!!


----------



## Sterminator (13 Dicembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Non mi dire così che mi incaz.... sul serio!!!!!


per cosi' poco...minkia come sei inkazzosa...

ma poi che sara' mai sta maglietta...puoi sempre tingerla color ruggine...et voila'!

Mo' je megghj, adacsi'?


----------



## Old Giusy (13 Dicembre 2007)

sterminatorr ha detto:


> per cosi' poco...minkia come sei inkazzosa...
> 
> ma poi che sara' mai sta maglietta...puoi sempre tingerla color ruggine...et voila'!
> 
> Mo' je megghj, adacsi'?


E' la mia maglietta preferita, per la prima volta l'ha lavata mia madre e questo è il risultato.
Porca di quella miseria...!!!!!


----------



## Mari' (13 Dicembre 2007)

*Giusy*

Guarda che il signore e' delle tue parti  

	
	
		
		
	


	












   anche se vive a Milano da troppo tempo ... stai attenta a come parli


----------



## Old SarahM. (13 Dicembre 2007)

sterminatorr ha detto:


> per cosi' poco...minkia come sei inkazzosa...
> 
> ma poi che sara' mai sta maglietta...puoi sempre tingerla color ruggine...et voila'!
> 
> Mo' je megghj, adacsi'?


oh no!! baresavolo anche tu


----------



## Sterminator (13 Dicembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> E' la mia maglietta preferita, per la prima volta l'ha lavata mia madre e questo è il risultato.
> Porca di quella miseria...!!!!!


ao' ma perche' pure tua madre ha la ruggine e macchia addirittura?

....ma dai quante storie....di' la marca che vediamo se dai cinesi a Chinatown se trova...io dico de si'...se trova de tutto....me so' accattato le lampadine pe' l'albero computerizzato...pensa se spengono da sole quando vado a nanna e quanno me sveglio le trovo gia' accese da sole....

CHE MITOOOO STI KAZZ' DE CINESI...


----------



## Sterminator (13 Dicembre 2007)

SarahM. ha detto:


> oh no!! baresavolo anche tu


Ioooo????

NO!...mi dissocio...conosco solo lo slang!


----------



## Iago (13 Dicembre 2007)

*sterminatorrrrrrrrrrrrrrr*



sterminatorr ha detto:


> ao' ma perche' pure tua madre ha la ruggine e macchia addirittura?
> 
> ....ma dai quante storie....di' la marca che vediamo se dai cinesi a Chinatown se trova...io dico de si'...se trova de tutto....me so' accattato le lampadine pe' l'albero computerizzato*...pensa se spengono da sole quando vado a nanna e quanno me sveglio le trovo gia' accese da sole....*
> 
> CHE MITOOOO STI KAZZ' DE CINESI...



uuuuuuuuueeeeeeeeeeeeee, come stai Sterminator...dove sei stato a far danni?? 

	
	
		
		
	


	





















...e spiega sto fatto delle luminarie...hanno un semplice timer ...o no?


----------



## Old Sad (13 Dicembre 2007)

*Ciao Giusy, prova a...*



giusy79 ha detto:


> Come si può togliere la ruggine da una maglietta?
> Sto incavolata nera....


cercare nei negozi di ferramenta: esistono dei prodotti specifici per togliere dai tessuti vari tipi di macchie: tipo: ruggine, erba, sangue etc.
Ricordo di averne acquistato uno tempo fa per lo stesso tuo motivo. Ciao!


----------



## Old Leger (13 Dicembre 2007)

*Antiruggine*



giusy79 ha detto:


> Come si può togliere la ruggine da una maglietta?
> Sto incavolata nera....



Ciao, esitono dei prodotti:

ANTIRUGGINE Toglie istantaneamente su  tutti i tessuti le macchie di ruggine non lasciando indesiderati aloni gialli. (  PRECAUZIONE SU TESSUTI E COLORI DELICATI) Modo d'uso: mettere una goccia di prodotto sulla macchia da togliere,  attendere alcuni secondi, indi tamponare con acqua o W-FAB. Se si desiderasse  lavare il capo a secco, farlo prima asciugare. 


Io l'ho usato e funziona.


----------



## Sterminator (13 Dicembre 2007)

Iago ha detto:


> uuuuuuuuueeeeeeeeeeeeee, come stai Sterminator...dove sei stato a far danni??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ciao....io sto benisssssssimo, grazie...c'e' stata na' moria di vacche pero' e spero tanto anche per te... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





















Mo' sono impreparato, sto a studia' le istruzioni e sono ancora all'"indice"....abbi pazienza e le usi senz'altro per Pasqua!


----------



## Sterminator (13 Dicembre 2007)

Leger ha detto:


> Ciao, esitono dei prodotti:
> 
> ANTIRUGGINE Toglie istantaneamente su tutti i tessuti le macchie di ruggine non lasciando indesiderati aloni gialli. ( PRECAUZIONE SU TESSUTI E COLORI DELICATI) Modo d'uso: mettere una goccia di prodotto sulla macchia da togliere, attendere alcuni secondi, indi tamponare con acqua o W-FAB. Se si desiderasse lavare il capo a secco, farlo prima asciugare.
> 
> ...


ne sai una piu' del diavolo....raccomandy!


----------



## @lex (13 Dicembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Come si può togliere la ruggine da una maglietta?
> Sto incavolata nera....


mettendosela un pò più spesso?


----------



## Old Giusy (13 Dicembre 2007)

Meno male che qualche risposta seria l'ho avuta....
Siete dei birbanti....


----------



## Old amoreepsiche (13 Dicembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Come si può togliere la ruggine da una maglietta?
> Sto incavolata nera....


rossellina io una piccola macchia di ruggine dal divano bianco l'ho tolta, con molta fatica, spruzzando l'oxy su una spugnetta e strofinando sulla parte di divano in questione (imbecille pure io, però a comprare il divano bianco)......
non credo tu lo possa usare per la maglietta, però al reparto detersivi del supermercato c'è qualcosa dello stesso tipo per indumenti.....tocca che controlli....
di che colore è la maglietta?
puoi tentare col vanish...toglie via di tutto


----------



## Old Giusy (13 Dicembre 2007)

amoreepsiche ha detto:


> rossellina io una piccola macchia di ruggine dal divano bianco l'ho tolta, con molta fatica, spruzzando l'oxy su una spugnetta e strofinando sulla parte di divano in questione (imbecille pure io, però a comprare il divano bianco)......
> non credo tu lo possa usare per la maglietta, però al reparto detersivi del supermercato c'è qualcosa dello stesso tipo per indumenti.....tocca che controlli....
> di che colore è la maglietta?
> puoi tentare col vanish...toglie via di tutto


La maglia è bianca....  

	
	
		
		
	


	












Domani faccio un salto in lavanderia e chiedo consiglio anche a loro, se hanno qualche rimedio...
La maglia è in lanetta, è molto sottile... ho paura che possa rovinarsi con qualcosa di aggressivo...


----------



## @lex (13 Dicembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> La maglia è bianca....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


e io che volevo consigliarti di prendere a male parole la macchia!!!!!


----------



## Old amoreepsiche (13 Dicembre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> e io che volevo consigliarti di prendere a male parole la macchia!!!!!


ma tu che si chimico.....non ce l'hai la soluzione???
 e che miseria.....rossella piange e tu fai sarcasmo


----------



## Old Giusy (13 Dicembre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> e io che volevo consigliarti di prendere a male parole la macchia!!!!!


----------



## Old Giusy (13 Dicembre 2007)

amoreepsiche ha detto:


> ma tu che si chimico.....non ce l'hai la soluzione???
> e che miseria.....rossella piange e tu fai sarcasmo


Gli uomini sono sempre così insensibili....


----------



## Old amoreepsiche (13 Dicembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Gli uomini sono sempre così insensibili....


no no rossellina (posso chiamarti così, no?)....quelli sono sensibili, a toccarle le corde giuste......sient''a mme


----------



## Fedifrago (13 Dicembre 2007)

amoreepsiche ha detto:


> no no rossellina (posso chiamarti così, no?)....quelli sono sensibili, a toccarle le corde giuste......sient''a mme


ahhhh...mò si chiamano..corde?!?!


----------



## @lex (13 Dicembre 2007)

amoreepsiche ha detto:


> ma tu che si chimico.....non ce l'hai la soluzione???
> e che miseria.....rossella piange e tu fai sarcasmo


il rimedio per l'ossido di ferro (nome chimico della ruggine) è un acido...che rovinerebbe la maglia...si può provare con una soluzione di un acido debole tipo l'acido tartarico o citrico (anche la citrosodina o un limone potrebbero andare bene) ma non so se sono abbastanza forti per sciogliere la ruggine....l'unica soluzione  potrebbe essere l'acqua ossigenata...prova non dovrebbe succedere niente alla lana 

	
	
		
		
	


	








declino ogni responsabilità.....


----------



## Old Giusy (13 Dicembre 2007)

amoreepsiche ha detto:


> no no rossellina (posso chiamarti così, no?)....quelli sono sensibili, a toccarle le corde giuste......sient''a mme


E quello è il problema mio....
Che non tocco le corde giuste....


----------



## @lex (13 Dicembre 2007)

oppps, ho sbagliato thread!


----------



## Old Giusy (13 Dicembre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> il rimedio per l'ossido di ferro (nome chimico della ruggine) è un acido...che rovinerebbe la maglia...si può provare con una soluzione di un acido debole tipo l'acido tartarico o citrico (anche la citrosodina o un limone potrebbero andare bene) ma non so se sono abbastanza forti per sciogliere la ruggine....l'unica soluzione potrebbe essere l'acqua ossigenata...prova non dovrebbe succedere niente alla lana
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Vado a provare....


----------



## Sterminator (13 Dicembre 2007)

amoreepsiche ha detto:


> no no rossellina (posso chiamarti così, no?)....quelli sono sensibili, a toccarle le corde giuste......sient''a mme


la fregadura e' quando si e' scordati...a proposito me so' scordato de fa' na telefonada....vengo dopo...San Toro!


----------



## @lex (13 Dicembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Vado a provare....


credn che la sig.ra chiederà di nuovo di sposarmi se la macchia dovesse veramente sparire


----------



## Old Giusy (13 Dicembre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> credn che la sig.ra chiederà di nuovo di sposarmi se la macchia dovesse veramente sparire


La macchia non è sparita....


----------



## Old amoreepsiche (13 Dicembre 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> ahhhh...mò si chiamano..corde?!?!


se consideri gli uomini come dei magnifici violini di stradivari, tutti pezzi unici nel loro genere e di valore incommensurabile che aspettano, per suonare magnificamente, solo di essere toccati dalle mani giuste......sì, si chiamano corde....e non intendevo assolutamente essere volgare o lasciare spazio a doppi sensi (sai com'è....vista la giornata è meglio chiarire tutto)


----------



## @lex (13 Dicembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> La macchia non è sparita....


con cosa hai provato?


----------



## Old Giusy (13 Dicembre 2007)

amoreepsiche ha detto:


> se consideri gli uomini come dei magnifici violini di stradivari, tutti pezzi unici nel loro genere e di valore incommensurabile che aspettano, per suonare magnificamente, solo di essere toccati dalle mani giuste......sì, si chiamano corde....e non intendevo assolutamente essere volgare o lasciare spazio a doppi sensi (sai com'è....vista la giornata è meglio chiarire tutto)


A&P, hai ragione... quanto è vero... 
Ma sono bloccata... dalla paura...


----------



## Old Giusy (13 Dicembre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> con cosa hai provato?


Acqua e citrosodina, poi con acqua ossigenata....


----------



## @lex (13 Dicembre 2007)

amoreepsiche ha detto:


> se consideri gli uomini come dei magnifici violini di stradivari, tutti pezzi unici nel loro genere e di valore incommensurabile che aspettano, per suonare magnificamente, solo di essere toccati dalle mani giuste......sì, si chiamano corde....e non intendevo assolutamente essere volgare o lasciare spazio a doppi sensi (sai com'è....vista la giornata è meglio chiarire tutto)


con le corde ci si impicca anche


----------



## @lex (13 Dicembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Acqua e citrosodina, poi con acqua ossigenata....


si, ma tesò non è che dopo due minuti la macchia sparisce come per un incantesimo...devi lasciare ad agire un pò di tempo...la soluzione di citrato è debole e, se dovesse farcela, ci metterebbe parecchie ore e lo stesso vale per l'acqua ossigenata...senza contare che forse se vedi uun miglioramento, il trattamento dovrebbe richiedere diversi cicli... (lavare la maglia o per meglio dire sciacquarla, farla asciugare e poi riprovare ancora)


----------



## Sterminator (13 Dicembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Acqua e citrosodina, poi con acqua ossigenata....


beh almeno l'hai aiutata a digeri'....occhio al ruttino...scansate...


----------



## Old Giusy (13 Dicembre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> si, ma tesò non è che dopo due minuti la macchia sparisce come per un incantesimo...devi lasciare ad agire un pò di tempo...la soluzione di citrato è debole e, se dovesse farcela, ci metterebbe parecchie ore e lo stesso vale per l'acqua ossigenata...senza contare che forse se vedi uun miglioramento, il trattamento dovrebbe richiedere diversi cicli... (lavare la maglia o per meglio dire sciacquarla, farla asciugare e poi riprovare ancora)


Che nervi!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Vabè domani riprovo con calma...
Due....bip!!!!!


----------



## Old Giusy (13 Dicembre 2007)

sterminatorr ha detto:


> beh almeno l'hai aiutata a digeri'....occhio al ruttino...scansate...


----------



## Old amoreepsiche (13 Dicembre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> con le corde ci si impicca anche


zitto tu con quell'avatar lì......


----------



## @lex (13 Dicembre 2007)

amoreepsiche ha detto:


> zitto tu con quell'avatar lì......


chi è senza avatar (brutto) scagli la prima pietra...


----------



## Old Giusy (13 Dicembre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> chi è senza avatar (brutto) scagli la prima pietra...


Il mio è bellissimo.....


----------



## Old amoreepsiche (13 Dicembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Il mio è bellissimo.....


il mio è unico.....


----------



## @lex (13 Dicembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Il mio è bellissimo.....


hai ragione tesò..........


----------



## Old Giusy (13 Dicembre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> se lo dici tu..............


Perchè non lo è?????


----------



## Sterminator (13 Dicembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Il mio è bellissimo.....


eh pero' c'e' una kazz de macchia de ruggine sotto ar colletto che ruina tuc' l'ambaradam....ao' se vede benisssssssimo pure da qua...(milan)..

o e' l'ascella pezzata simil-vampiro????!!


----------



## @lex (13 Dicembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Perchè non lo è?????


ho sbagliato a quotare..leggi sopra...


----------



## Old Giusy (13 Dicembre 2007)

sterminatorr ha detto:


> eh pero' c'e' una kazz de macchia de ruggine sotto ar colletto che ruina tuc' l'ambaradam....ao' se vede benisssssssimo pure da qua...(milan)..
> 
> o e' l'ascella pezzata simil-vampiro????!!


AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!
Non nominare le macchie di ruggine eh!!!!!!


----------



## Old Giusy (13 Dicembre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> ho sbagliato a quotare..leggi sopra...


Tesoro....


----------



## @lex (13 Dicembre 2007)

amoreepsiche ha detto:


> il mio è unico.....


se lo dici tu.....


----------



## Old amoreepsiche (13 Dicembre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> se lo dici tu.....


e certo che lo dico io......NESSUNO può farlo uguale a questo...


----------



## @lex (13 Dicembre 2007)

amoreepsiche ha detto:


> e certo che lo dico io......NESSUNO può farlo uguale a questo...


conosci ULISSE? che culo!


----------



## Old Giusy (13 Dicembre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> conosci ULISSE? che culo!
























Sei troppo forte!!!!


----------



## Old amoreepsiche (13 Dicembre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> conosci ULISSE? che culo!


ma quant si' scem.....


----------



## Sterminator (13 Dicembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Tesoro....


'scolta, ma hai davanti al monitor la vittima (maglietta)???

Sii?? Me sa che altri due o tre post del genere e se ne va da sola per non avere anche problemi de glicemia oltre che di stomaco...

pppprrrrrooovvvvaaaa....


----------



## Old Giusy (13 Dicembre 2007)

sterminatorr ha detto:


> 'scolta, ma hai davanti al monitor la vittima (maglietta)???
> 
> Sii?? Me sa che altri due o tre post del genere e se ne va da sola per non avere anche problemi de glicemia oltre che di stomaco...
> 
> pppprrrrrooovvvvaaaa....
















Caro Stermy, vuoi fare un salto a casina nostra????
Posso offrire qualcosa anche a te se ti va....


----------



## Sterminator (13 Dicembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Caro Stermy, vuoi fare un salto a casina nostra????
> Posso offrire qualcosa anche a te se ti va....


'petta che ce lo chiedo a mia moglie se  mi lascia venire....























Ps: cos'avresti in casa, dato che con la citrosodina ce faremmo unca e poi serve alla maglietta....servirebbe ben altro...che so'..punti de sutura.... TAC..lastre...infermiereeee....(o crocerossine anche sindromate e' uguaglio)...

alura se' fem' faccio istanza???(non t'illudere pero'...non prometto niente...)


----------



## Old Giusy (13 Dicembre 2007)

sterminatorr ha detto:


> 'petta che ce lo chiedo a mia moglie se mi lascia venire....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Guarda... per ora ho in casa Martini e crostini.
Poi ci sono George ed un amico con Sarah e Amore e Psiche...
Ci sarebbe anche mio marito.... Alex, addò stè?


----------



## Sterminator (13 Dicembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Guarda... per ora ho in casa Martini e crostini.
> Poi ci sono George ed un amico con Sarah e Amore e Psiche...
> Ci sarebbe anche mio marito.... Alex, addò stè?


ammazza ma e' na' folla....

vabbe' vincerei la mia naturale ritrosia (so' timido) e mi farei violenza per esserci e fare pari dato che con Amore o con Psiche sareste dispari.

Famme' sape' dato che non ho ancora leccato le marche da bollo per l'istanza e mi tornerebbero buone per il rinnovo della patente che e' imminente...

attendo impazientemente....


----------



## Old Giusy (13 Dicembre 2007)

sterminatorr ha detto:


> ammazza ma e' na' folla....
> 
> vabbe' vincerei la mia naturale ritrosia (so' timido) e mi farei violenza per esserci e fare pari dato che con Amore o con Psiche sareste dispari.
> 
> ...


Sei il benvenuto!!!!
Ci trovi nella sezione club privè!!!!


----------



## Sterminator (13 Dicembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Sei il benvenuto!!!!
> Ci trovi nella sezione *club privè*!!!!


ah allora passo...ho la mutanda di ghisa in tintoria per una macchia di ruggine ostinata e mo' il tipo e' impicciato per le feste....

a proposito, che dici di far conoscere la maglietta alla mutanda, magari se consolano....


----------



## Old Giusy (13 Dicembre 2007)

sterminatorr ha detto:


> ah allora passo...ho la mutanda di ghisa in tintoria per una macchia di ruggine ostinata e mo' il tipo e' impicciato per le feste....
> 
> a proposito, che dici di far conoscere la maglietta alla mutanda, magari se consolano....


Eh speriamo....


----------



## Sterminator (13 Dicembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Eh speriamo....


eh ma preghiamo pure...il 22 da Bari parte  mi guggina pe' Lourdes...

ci interessa?


----------



## Old Giusy (13 Dicembre 2007)

sterminatorr ha detto:


> eh ma preghiamo pure...il 22 da Bari parte mi guggina pe' Lourdes...
> 
> ci interessa?


Beh potrebbe portarsi la mia maglietta....


----------



## Sterminator (13 Dicembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Beh potrebbe portarsi la mia maglietta....


rischiooooo.....ci ho detto a mia guggina, che se e' vero che Lourdes "funziona", deve fa' o' miracl' lasciandola li' (mia guggina, sempre...) e se magari la Madonna volesse strafa' la facesse pure monaca de klausura, tanto er ragazzo si accontenta dell'immaginetta...non pratica...e' un Memores Domini de CL votato alla castita'.......

BBBBBRRRRRRRRRRRR che bruttaggente!!!



























oh oh... che la richiesta a Lourdes sia perche' s'e' rotta della SUA castita'??

Domani ci chiamo a mia zia...anzi no aspetto che chiama lei per gli auguri...e risparmio....



























vado' va...notte a tuc'


----------

